# What type of hay do you bale?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Know every region is different. Kind of curious what kind of forage people bale throughout the country. You make multiple choices. Thanks.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

In my area I do some Orchard Grass, some Orchard Grass and Red Clover, and some mixed grasses consisting of various mixes using Orchard, Rye, Brome, and Timothy. The folks I round bale for have Orchard and some Orchard/Clover they are feeding beef cattle.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I grow alfalfa or alfalfa/orchard mixes, but my custom baling business revolves around good ole Kentucky 31 fescue. Absolutely no quality but a bunch of quanity, cha-ching for me!


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

DITTO Haybaler101

Fescue is what we custom bale the most


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mostly Alfalfa than Alf/Orchard,Alf/Brome,Alf/annual rygrass (newseeding)and some grass hay, lowland slew hay


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Brome, orchard, red top, red clover, timothy. Everything seems to have 30%-50% alfala mixed in with it..


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We bale mainly mixes of alfalfa orchard and alfalfa timothy. Developing a really good grass hay market for straight orchard, straight timothy and mixes of the two.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

We bale a lot of Fescue, and I would not say it has no quality. It has proven to quickly put weight on both horses and cattle. I know that a lot of people won't believe that, but I have seen it with my animals and have several customers that would agree.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

We bale alot of Tifton 85 and Coastal for ourselves but the Custom operation we bale almost anything that grows in this region alot of native grasses, bahia, and lots of coastal.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I also bale birdsfoot trefoil and medium Red clover, think those are a little more common then some of the others obscure listed on the list.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Mixed grass with brome and alfalfa.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

hybred bermuda grass and bahia grass


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Alfalfa and Alfalfa/Orchard Grass mix. When it starts to be more grass than alfalfa, I'll frost seed some clover in it and it goes to our cows, when the yields really start to suffer on those fields it gets no-tilled to corn, then beans, then back to hay.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Maryland area near PA boarder. Mostly orchard with some orchard/timothy mix, and a very little bit of alfalfa. Also do about 20 acres of teff. Little more work, but the horses get hooked on it like crack.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Nuffin special! Mixed grass & old type RCG.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Hemarthria (limpo grass) & Jiggs so far. There are several other grasses in the area, but that's all _I've_ baled so far.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Orchard grass, foxtail, red top, reed canary are the ones I can identify


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Alicia Bermuda


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Not too much different. Alfalfa, alfalfa mixes. Crested wheat grass, Russian wild rye, smooth brome, meadow brome, pubescent wheatgrass, hay barley, forage winter wheat, sorghum, millet, field peas, western wheatgrass, Kentucky bluegrass.. I know there are some more but that covers most that I have cut and baled.


----------



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

Lucerne, Oats, & Wheat.


----------

